# Manchester Fertility, Care Manchester or Hewitt best for over 40's?



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone
We are considering another round of treatment - I am 42 and had my last ICSI with ARGC in London last Feb with immunes which was a BFN.  Having now changed jobs and taken 4 months off to de-stress I am trying to pluck up the courage to go again but want to be certain of the real experiences of ladies who have cycled with Manchester Fertility and Hewitt.  I had my first successful ICSI at Manchester Care in 2010 but when I went back for a consultation last year (after the failed ARGC) the consultant said that I didn't have an immunes problem and that for my age group a realistic success rate would be 6-8% (which is not what the HFEA results show of 17-18%).  I also had a failed FET in 2014 so not sure if I should try them again.
I have spoken to Manchester Fertility but the lady on the phone was new and said that their success rates were 25% - when I asked if that was live birth or just pregnancy she said that its the same figure. However, HFEA shows a result of 8-10%.
Hewitt have a satellite clinic about 2 miles from me and they have just innovated EEVA which sounds helpful in selecting the right embryo to put back.  However, it doesn't seem to have much coverage on fertility friends as to their success.
If any of you are able to share your experiences and especially those that are in my age group I would be really appreciative.
We had looked at Serum in Athens for donor egg but my husband has gone off the idea - therefore persuading him to go down own egg route would help if I can back up with some real experiences.
Thanks in advance
Jess


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Jess - have sent you a pm - I've had x 2 OE cycles at the Hewitt


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm 44 and have done all my cycles at Manchester Fertility - and I'm now 15w pregnant.  The clinic is small so it means you get a very personal service,  which makes it relatively easy to manage.  Even when it wasn't successful for me,  I didn't want to go anywhere else.  They don't do immune treatment though,  which might be an important factor for you.  I had nk tests but had to go to spoke on the wirral for those. 

Good luck,  and get in touch if you want to talk through the options x


----------



## r4chy74 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Jess

I have used The Hewitt Centre, Care Manchester and Serum (I haven't used Manchester Fertility).

My basic background was I was married to a man who was 18 years older than me.  He was the father to 3 boys and had previously had a vasectomy.  He knew I wanted children, so he agreed to try IVF.

My first two treatments were at The Hewitt Centre - the first resulted in a sac but no heartbeat, the second a bfn.  We then decided to try Care in Manchester.  At Care I did egg donation (I was in my early 30's at the time), I didn't produce enough eggs to share so I let the other lady have them.  She went on to have a baby girl.  I then did 2 more attempts both resulting in bfn's.  I am pretty sure they messed up on the last cycle because of the 7 mature eggs only 1 fertilised (something that had never happened before) and they didn't charge me for the treatment!

So of the two clinics I felt that I got better care at Care - more monitoring, treated better, not like a cattle market etc, but I personally wouldn't use them again because I felt they let me down.

Anyway time has passed and I ended up separating from my husband.  I met someone else, who had also had a vasectomy!!!!  So 7 years since my last attempt at IVF we found ourselves at Serum in Greece.  We have had 1 attempt and I am now currently 35 + 1.  I must say the whole process at Serum has been totally different from the treatment that I have had in UK and the personal service from Penny was outstanding.  

I didn't have any tests at the clinics in the UK (barr the usual ones) - I think they assumed everything was ok with me and that the problem we had was a 'transportation' problem.  They didn't explain anything to me, and being new to the IVF game I just went what they said (you assume they know best).  

The treatment/protocol in Greece was totally different and I am pleased to say that the outcome has definitely been different.  We did go with DE this time as my AMH was really low (2.15), and I just wanted the best chance to have a baby.  To me it wasn't important that the egg wasn't mine as I would be carrying and giving birth to the baby.  And they do say that there is some genetic transfer between mother and egg in the womb 

I wish you luck whatever you decide, and fingers crossed this cycle is a good one for you too 
Rxx

Ps I am 41 xx


----------



## lemoni (Apr 3, 2014)

bax, 

any other feedback about man fertility? am deciding whether to switch from argc to them as one failed (expensive) cycleonly produced one egg on stims so obvious problem. argc were ok just don't facilitate egg donors and long distance away so extra costs

did you gofer their money back option and what is spoke on the wirral


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Lemoni

Sorry - I've only just seen this.

Spoke was a spelling mistake!  I went to Mr Gazvani at the Spire Hospital in Speke, Wirral for nk testing.  It cost around £1k and it felt very disorganised when I was getting the results, but I was determined to get them checked before I did another cycle.

Manchester Fertility has open days, so you can go and visit and meet some of the staff.  They really are very friendly and the facility is top notch - so relaxed and handy to get to just off the M60.  I didn't go for the money back option but I considered it - only because at my age (44 now) there really wasn't enough of a saving to make it worthwhile.

Send me a PM if there is anything specifically you want to know.

Good luck x


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just thought I'd post a quick update.  We decided to go back to Care Manchester who had delivered us our DD  on our 1st ever ICICI treatment.
My AMH  had dropped from 10 something in Feb-15 to 3.8 and we did our cycle this May only got 4 follicles and 2 eggs, both fertilised and both were strong at day 3 so had both put back.  We amazingly have got a BFP which has stunned us (as chances were only 8%) just got to see if now viable at the 6 week scan.
I can honestly say that their patient care was amazing - I was very relaxed and they never rushed us we even had the same embryologist who helped us with DD. I felt it was a very tailored treatment and they always gave us the (scientific)  facts straight rather then trying to make out they were miracle workers who can get everyone pregnant.  I think because of this we knew it was a very slim chance of success (at 43) but that actually de-stressed  me as I realised  it wasn't me being the failure but that it's just nature - all they can do is give you the best chance.


----------

